#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Ik zoek de naam van dit gerecht:

## Antara88

Salaam,

Dus ik weet niet hoe dit gerecht precies heet:

komkommers, rode bieten, kip (uit de oven) en brood.

De vriendin van mijn moeder noemde het "tawa.."? Is dit juist?

XD ik vind het heel lekker en wil weten hoe dit heet

grt

----------


## SportFreak

Bedoel je deze 


Marokaanse Salade met een bite
Een rode bieten salade wordt veel gegeten bij de Marokkanen. Het is een hartige, frisse salade met een bite, omdat er vaak peterselie bij gedaan wordt.

Ingredinten
4 rauwe, middelgrote rode bieten, gewassen en in vieren gesneden;
4 sjalotten, gepeld en in vieren gesneden;
1 dessertlepel komijnzaadjes;
Olijfolie.
Voor de vinaigrette:
1 eetlepel gemengd citroen/sinaasappelsap;
1 dessertlepel honing;
75 ml. olijfolie;
1 dessertlepel geraspte sinaasappelschil;
1/2 theelepel zout;
mespunt versgemalen zwarte peper;
een handjevol geroosterde blanke amandelen;
1 eetlepel fijngehakte peterselie.
Bereidingswijze Marokkaanse bietensalade:
Verwarm de oven voor op 200 graden. Bedek een bakplaat met aluminiumfolie. Laat de randen hiervan een beetje over de plaat hanen. Verspreid hier de stukken rode biet, stukken sjalot en komijnzaadjes over het midden van de bakplaat. Giet er wat olijfolie overheen, bestrooi het met wat peper en zout en meng alles door elkaar. Laat het geheel ongeveer 45 minuten bakken in de oven tot de rode bieten zacht zijn.

Bereidingswijze vinaigrette:
Vermeng in een kom met een garde het citroen/sinaasappelsap, de honing, de sinaasappelrasp, de helft van de gehakte peterselie en peper en zout met elkaar. Giet er beetje bij beetje de olijfolie bij en klop alles goed door elkaar. Doe er dan de nog hete geroosterde rode bieten/sjalotten bij; vermeng alles goed en bestrooi met de geroosterde amandelen, de rest van de gehakte peterselie en wat overgebleven sinaasappelrasp.

----------

